# Audio art



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

I picked up a mint never installed Audio Art 200MS and I am trying to find anotehr one to run some subs.. possibly a 50HC or 100HC... does anyone know where I can find one?


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Good luck with that one my friend..LOL.Great amps, yet,Some of the RAREST to find that I know of.If you dont find it on e-bay,more than likely you may not.The HC amps from Audio Art were some Power house Cheaters that will do like .5 ohms if i remember correctly, and hard to come by.Hope you find one.Its like trying to find my Autotek BTS 7204,or Autotek 66HC.Rare and basicly a REALM.


----------



## Got-Four-Eights (Sep 10, 2011)

audiobaun said:


> Good luck with that one my friend..LOL.Great amps, yet,Some of the RAREST to find that I know of.If you dont find it on e-bay,more than likely you may not.The HC amps from Audio Art were some Power house Cheaters that will do like .5 ohms if i remember correctly, and hard to come by.Hope you find one.Its like trying to find my Autotek BTS 7204,or Autotek 66HC.Rare and basicly a REALM.


Thx, I am looking at a few 100HC amps now and another 200MS locally. You are right.. it took me forever to locate these. Here is the 200MS I pickedup...


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

sweet machine there my friend..very nice sq unit indeed.


----------



## djdrock352 (Feb 4, 2013)

Great amps! I had a 50hc on 4 jl 10w0 when they were first introduced. Had an even older black Audio Art 120 with black heat sink on highs at the time in the hatch of an eclipse. Sounded amazing! Later i placed the 50hc on my highs & placed an Audio Art 400.2 i beleive was model# on the subs & it was sick. Then i replaced the W0 10"s with some Aura 10"s & that poor hatch & my ears took a pounding! Damn i wish i had those back now! Lucky man finding those. Dont get rid of them enjoy them & if you decide to let them go please let me know first!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Super old thread.. Its ok though. Audio Arts are amazing amplifiers- I have many! Pretty sure got four eights sold his months back tho and went Arc!


----------



## prince427c (Dec 7, 2010)

I've been holding out on dropping my second 200MS into my system for various reasons. When I do my redesign, I'll either be running my 2 200MS on my 3-way front stage and a 100HC on the subs or running all my LP amps the same way. Hopefully, I'll have a report in the spring hehe.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Does anybody know what transistors are used on the output of an Audio Art 100HC ?

Are they TIPxxx or 2Nxxx ?

Tanx .... Vin


----------



## oldschool4me (Feb 9, 2013)

nice amps. one of my all time favorites.


----------



## lucasa.miller (Apr 28, 2008)

There is one at Car Audio Classifieds Right now.....$425 I think.


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Amazing amp! Nice find! Does anyone have an Audio Art amp they don't want or need? Must have quick disconnect speaker plugs and not barrier strips. Please please someone post one for sale quick!!


----------

